# Red Lake



## PJ

My nieghbor was up there over the weekend and showed me a cooler full of 14 inchers he caught. Nice looking fish, too bad I just hunt in the fall.


----------



## DeltaBoy

It's been a few years since I caught a nice slab on Red. Do people still fish it hard during the winter? I know a lot of people have been catching more eyes and fewer slabs.

We would stay at the Drake Motel and visit the local bar down the road - good times!


----------



## Madison

I got buddies that fish it quite a bit and they always do well.. Suprisingly they have been doing better on eyes than crappies the last couple of years. The walleyes are really making a strong come back.. There are also lots of resorts popping back up. The pike in that lake are huge also!!

I believe the DNR is opening the lake back up to eye fishing in 2006, with a strict slot.


----------



## waterwolf

The last few years we have caught more walleyes than crappies, but found if you keep moving you will find the mother load.

Seems like if you catch a few before sunset you are in the right spot.

Big glow jigs and fatheads worked for us.



> I believe the DNR is opening the lake back up to eye fishing in 2006, with a strict slot.


Madison I think you are right. I have heard two walleye limit, not sure if there is a slot.


----------



## MN_waterfowler

do you know which resort he went out of? like Hillman's or Roger's?


----------



## Quackkills9

they are all over, just go there and find them, doesnt matter which resort you go out. You will still be on the same lake and go do some searching and youll find em! good luck. I'll be out there tomorrow or monday. :beer:


----------



## MN_waterfowler

the rogers site says the bite is really slow in terms of crappies. i've heard 3 different reports off of this site. rogers says its slow so i'm goin with that


----------



## Chris Schulz

I was just there, and yes it is very slow! The only people who were catching fish werent saying where. I think that the guys that did manage some good craps were heading way out past the roads on snowmobiles and wheelers. Another thing that was rumored was that the bite starts to pick up later in the year. Still managed quite a few eyes. One guy in our crew lost a pig underneath the hole. biggest one was 25 inches. Fun to catch but it really puts you down when you catch your limit of 16 inch walleyes in an hour and just have to let them swim  Just going to have to wait till spring!


----------



## Quackkills9

I did good up there with 2 other friends yesterday along with walleyes and perch but no northern.. maybe next time.


----------

